# Anyone heard about this?



## johnobrien (Nov 26, 2014)

A friend emailed me and suggested that I should go into a survey being conducted by the Spanish Warmblood breed association. Does anyone know anything about this? It sounds fascinating and the association seems to be offering an incentive reward to everyone who goes into the survey. Any help would be appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## Lisalisa1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi,
Yes i heard about this survey also and completed it.
The reward is great, 2 for 1 service from The Spanish Warmblood Association if you've done the survey and make a booking! The reward is valid until 2020 so it's definitely worth taking a few minutes to do it, its just a few questions thats all.
i hope this was helpful


----------



## johnobrien (Nov 26, 2014)

Sounds great, i don't suppose you have a link to it?
thanks


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

johnobrien said:


> A friend emailed me and suggested that I should go into a survey being conducted by the Spanish Warmblood breed association. Does anyone know anything about this? It sounds fascinating and the association seems to be offering an incentive reward to everyone who goes into the survey. Any help would be appreciated.
> thanks


I'm not a big fan of breed associations. Why purchase a horse when there are so many in need of homes in shelters, rescues and humane societies? They are giving you a reward for completing a survey? That is disturbing. Adopt a horse!


----------

